# Smells Like Brakes!



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Yesterday during a lengthy ride I stopped in a parking garage and noticed the familiar smell of brakes. I took a sniff around and found that both the rear brakes (4-wheel disc brakes on my Cruze) had the burning smell. I use my e-brake every time, but is it still possible that it could have been seized up a bit? It wasn't extremely cold so I don't think them freezing up would have been an issue. Coming back about an hour and a half later the familiar smell of brakes was still present on the rear wheels. I drove back home after the night (about an hours drive, 95% highway) and could still strongly smell the burning brakes.

Anyone have anything similar happen? I had a bit of a drive this evening, mostly highway again. I took a sniff and there isn't even a hint of brake smell.

Any easy way to check if they're seized? I have winter tires on at the moment so there isn't much of an opening to peer through inside.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Yesterday during a lengthy ride I stopped in a parking garage and noticed the familiar smell of brakes. I took a sniff around and found that both the rear brakes (4-wheel disc brakes on my Cruze) had the burning smell. I use my e-brake every time, but is it still possible that it could have been seized up a bit? It wasn't extremely cold so I don't think them freezing up would have been an issue. Coming back about an hour and a half later the familiar smell of brakes was still present on the rear wheels. I drove back home after the night (about an hours drive, 95% highway) and could still strongly smell the burning brakes.
> 
> Anyone have anything similar happen? I had a bit of a drive this evening, mostly highway again. I took a sniff and there isn't even a hint of brake smell.
> 
> Any easy way to check if they're seized? I have winter tires on at the moment so there isn't much of an opening to peer through inside.


Lift the back of the car and try turning the wheels by hand. Resistance to movement will reveal a dragging brake.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Either your calipers or your hand brake. Since you smell both tires. I'd be inclined to think hand brake. But do what tomko suggested.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Lift the back of the car and try turning the wheels by hand. Resistance to movement will reveal a dragging brake.


Didn't even think of that, simple enough. 

So anyway, as an update, I did get around to doing that and they are definitely dragging. Wheels are fairly hard to move and I can hear the friction when I spin the wheel. Are there any adjustments a novice such as myself can perform or should I just pay the dealer a visit? I rolled over my 60,000km (which I think is the B2B warranty) but I have the extended warranty. Not sure if that covers the brake systems or not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> Didn't even think of that, simple enough.
> 
> So anyway, as an update, I did get around to doing that and they are definitely dragging. Wheels are fairly hard to move and I can hear the friction when I spin the wheel. Are there any adjustments a novice such as myself can perform or should I just pay the dealer a visit? I rolled over my 60,000km (which I think is the B2B warranty) but I have the extended warranty. Not sure if that covers the brake systems or not.


I'd start with lubing the slides and seeing if that will help. Inspect calipers for rust freezing them in place.


----------

